# Bit of a wash day:)



## shezz05 (May 5, 2005)

Thought id give the car a wash as i had a 2day off. Noticed a few swirls in the week and was itching to get n clean it, used autoglym and farecla glaze to finish

Pics were taken on mob but there not to bad


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Nice shine -- nice set up of the car (mods & all)


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

nice shine, farecla gold top?


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

nice mate, your only 20 mins away will need to get you to do mine


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

I like the tinted rear lights..

What did you use to do them mate?


----------



## shezz05 (May 5, 2005)

yes its farecla gold top needed to use with a machine really but did the job. The lights were on the car when i bought it off Amitt give him a tink

L9WTT where abouts u based mate il keep an eye out, what tt do u drive????


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

awww she looks amazing 

Glad to see you are taking care of her shezz 

Tinted rears are light smoke from the TT Shop!


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

I like the splitter... where did you get it!!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Its a Seat Leon Cupra R Splitter, from any Seat dealer, about £25... Just walk in and ask them, they have sold more for other cars then they have Seats 

Does require a bit of cutting to the splitter itself, but its a very easy install, only about 15 mins at the most!


----------



## t-ting (Dec 23, 2008)

spacers for the rear would look great mate


----------

